# A Pair Of Old Blokes In Brissy



## Batz (26/11/06)

Old Pete and I are hitting the big smoke on Thursday,Oxford St,German Club,some other place Pete knows.
Anyone want to get into trouble with us    

Batz


----------



## Batz (26/11/06)

Well ok can't blame you  
Batz


----------



## Doc (26/11/06)

Sorry Batz, left Brizzy this afternoon. Back in Syd. Otherwise I'd be there.
In fact I was actually on the Sunshine Coast, but didn't get the chance to sober up, let alone contact you.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PistolPatch (26/11/06)

Do you really mean Thursday? Is, this our 'next Thursday' or Pete's one?


----------



## TidalPete (26/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Do you really mean Thursday? Is, this our 'next Thursday' or Pete's one?



Pistol,
We are talking about Thursday 30th. Please note that I always include the date, unlike some




.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (27/11/06)

Good on you Pete. Always the responsible one.

I 'spose Batz is making you navigate as well. If so, pick me up on your way past. If not, you know I'd love to have a beer with you guys but a mid-week one is pushing it at this stage. Make sure you take pics and bring 'em to the Swap.

Will look for you both on Friday's evening news.


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Good on you Pete. Always the responsible one.
> 
> I 'spose Batz is making you navigate as well. If so, pick me up on your way past.
> Will look for you both on Friday's evening news.



Taking the train Pat,Pete finds it more difficult to take a wrong turn this way.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (27/11/06)

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > Good on you Pete. Always the responsible one.
> ...



Looks like nobody's interested Batz.  
One consolution though --- By the time I find 152 the day will be half over & it will be time to turn around & go home. :lol: 
A cheap day out indeed.

:beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/06)

You could make it next Thurs ( 7th dec), cause i may well be in brissy for 2 days


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

Not ONE!

No one Brissy brewer wants to meet us for a beer Pete.

Stuck up bloody city folk :angry: Stick your homebrew up your parking meters


Batz h34r: h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (27/11/06)

Batz said:


> Not ONE!
> 
> No ont one Brissy brewer wants to meet us for a beer Pete.
> 
> ...



MYCTIEAKYDD.


----------



## Doogiechap (27/11/06)

I googled MYCTIEAKYDD hoping for a description ??
:blink:


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

Doogiechap said:


> I googled MYCTIEAKYDD hoping for a description ??
> :blink:




I don't believe it
The young ones of today hey mate 
Speaking of young one where's the other stoogier

MYCTIEAKYDD. 


Sad Pete sad

Batz


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

I am sure we will will enjoy ourselves anyway Pete


----------



## Doogiechap (27/11/06)

Batz said:


> Doogiechap said:
> 
> 
> > I googled MYCTIEAKYDD hoping for a description ??
> ...



Well...
Are you going to divulge ??
Cmon guys, I wanna play too  
MYCTIEAKYDD ??


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

MYCTIEAKYDD 



MYCTIEAKYDD 

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Ross (27/11/06)

I'm too busy this week - lots of new things happening with CraftBrewer....sorry.
From next week, with son & hier on board, things should be a little less hetic...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

Ross said:


> I'm too busy this week - lots of new things happening with CraftBrewer....sorry.
> From next week, with son & hier on board, things should be a little less hetic...
> 
> Cheers Ross




Oh sure Ross :unsure: 
Why not use the Ross method to come along?
Otherwise may Emus............you know

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (27/11/06)

Doogiechap said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Doogiechap said:
> ...



You can put him out of his misery if you're feeling generous Batz.





:beer:


----------



## Batz (27/11/06)

TidalPete said:


> You can put him out of his misery if you're feeling generous Batz. :beer:




And when did you see that last mate! <_< 

Batz


----------



## shotduck (27/11/06)

Ha! The Arrow Bar at Larrakeyah Barracks in Darwin has a sign above the bar...
"YCJCYAR"
... amazing how many people fell for it, too.

Cheers,
TSD


----------



## TidalPete (27/11/06)

Batz said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > You can put him out of his misery if you're feeling generous Batz. :beer:
> ...



Not going to incriminate myself.  

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (28/11/06)

Doogiechap: You can see why I'm moving to Perth :blink: I'm also hoping that when I get there I will find out WTF MYCTIEAKYDD means.

Batz & Pete,

Forget the train. How about you drive (with Batz navigating) to the Gold Coast. There's 69 litres of Kin Kin Ale here at the moment (I'm serious!) and 23lts of pils. (That's my swap beer but we can just top it up with Pils Urquell next morning and no one will know.)

You can play up in town, stay here the night and drive back anytime the next morning though I'll have to be responsible like Pete is and go and do some work early.

Strict rules though. Only one schoolie per person.


----------



## Busboy (28/11/06)

OK guys, I'll translate. 

"May Your Chooks Turn Into Emus And Kick Your Dunny Down"


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/06)

Batz said:


> Not ONE!
> 
> No one Brissy brewer wants to meet us for a beer Pete.
> 
> ...



YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
TYAAJYFN

Work that one out Pistol.








:beer:


----------



## Doogiechap (28/11/06)

TidalPete said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Not ONE!
> ...



Just when I thought I was being let into the inner fold !


----------



## PistolPatch (28/11/06)

There you go Doogie. And these old buggers wonder why no one wants to drink with them. I mean you offer them a place to stay and don't even get a reply. Zero forum social skills!

It's quite surprising as in real life they have quite advanced social skills. 

A 4am beer at the Bat Cave is something I'm definitely going to miss. Pull in to Batz's and you'll probably wind down your window to find a freshly poured beer followed by a twelve hour conversation - (a two-way one though he'll tell you different on AHB!) 

And TidalPete, though sometimes showing poor navigation and time-keeping skills, is a full-on enthusiastic AHB social function attendee. You can talk to Pete for hours without him even interrupting! He is one of a kind and loved by all.

I might even say, "You are not a real brewer until you have had a beer with TidalPete and Batz."

Hopefully we'll get bad weather in the next few days and I'll drive up to Brisbane and teach these two old dogs some forum etiquette although I know nothing.

Now Doug, you said you want to play too. Does this mean you are in town? If so, when?

Please reply as this thread needs all the bumping it can get :lol:


----------



## Batz (28/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> There you go Doogie. And these old buggers wonder why no one wants to drink with them. I mean you offer them a place to stay and don't even get a reply. Zero forum social skills!
> 
> It's quite surprising as in real life they have quite advanced social skills.
> 
> ...




Holy snapping arseholes  
We are a good couple of sumbags are we not?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/06)

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > There you go Doogie. And these old buggers wonder why no one wants to drink with them. I mean you offer them a place to stay and don't even get a reply. Zero forum social skills!
> ...


----------



## Batz (28/11/06)

<_<


----------



## PistolPatch (28/11/06)

Batz said:


> We are a good couple of sumbags are we not?
> 
> Batz



That you are. I'm getting home-sick for QLD already.

Would love to have a beer with just the two of you before I shoot off so, if possible, travel the extra distance. Just because I have to work Friday doesn't mean that I can't just turn up and then invent a major crisis.

A picture of Pete with a schoolie would be priceless!


----------



## Batz (28/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> [A picture of Pete with a schoolie would be priceless!



Want to buy one?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/06)

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > [A picture of Pete with a schoolie would be priceless!
> ...




Batz,

I want 60% commission on any of those piccies sold.
Do you reckon we should exclude Pistol from the 
YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
BTYAAJYFN? 
He is nice to us sometimes.  

:beer:


----------



## Tyred (28/11/06)

I might be able to escape from work around 4 or 5pm on Thursday. Don't know for sure. It will be dependant on the level of coma induced by a team
meeting. If it's not too severe (or if incredibly severe) I could come out for a couple of drinks.

Also depends on if any of the machines I herd decide to let loose the magic blue smoke.


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/06)

Tyred said:


> I might be able to escape from work around 4 or 5pm on Thursday. Don't know for sure. It will be dependant on the level of coma induced by a team
> meeting. If it's not too severe (or if incredibly severe) I could come out for a couple of drinks.
> 
> Also depends on if any of the machines I herd decide to let loose the magic blue smoke.



Hey Tyred,

I will be back on the train home at 4.30pm so you will be stuck with Batz if you are able to make it. Many thanks for your response. It's nice to know that at least one person in Brizzy will offer to have a beer with a pair of old degenerates like us. You have been excluded from the 
YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
BTYAAJYFN as well. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## colinw (28/11/06)

Not a snob, just very very busy .... haven't even managed to make it to Ross' place yet :-(

Will try to arrange for some southside brizzy drinks while I'm on holidays, some time early in the new year.

cheers,
Colin


----------



## PistolPatch (28/11/06)

WTF!

You are going to be on a train at 4:30pm!

Here I am, bending over backwards trying to work out how to have a beer with you and you are 'cking off just as any normal person's drinking day begins. 'ck

Batz, can you move this entire thread to the 'Frivolous Posts' one?

Pete, you also better remove me from the WTFItIs list you have going. Very dissapointed in you.

Will talk at the swap (maybe)

Pat


----------



## Paleman (29/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Doogiechap: You can see why I'm moving to Perth :blink: I'm also hoping that when I get there I will find out WTF MYCTIEAKYDD means.
> 
> Batz & Pete,
> 
> ...



You moving over West PP.

I'm afraid the girls dont play as hard over that way........all married to miners......or is that minors. :huh:


----------



## InCider (29/11/06)

Paleman said:


> You moving over West PP.
> 
> I'm afraid the girls dont play as hard over that way........all married to miners......or is that minors. :huh:




It'll be just like Schoolies then.  Can I stay when I visit Pat?


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> WTF!
> 
> You are going to be on a train at 4:30pm!
> 
> ...




Well I am staying in the city overnight now Pat,plenty of time for an Oxford St beer  :chug: :beer: 

Batz


----------



## coolum brewer (29/11/06)

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > WTF!
> ...



What time you going to be at the OXford, Batz? I'm going there for lunch tomorrow with some of the brass from work. I'm sure I'd be able to shout you a round on company money (the sweetest kind), since you're a long lost customer  

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

coolum brewer said:


> What time you going to be at the OXford, Batz? I'm going there for lunch tomorrow with some of the brass from work. I'm sure I'd be able to shout you a round on company money (the sweetest kind), since you're a long lost customer
> 
> Cheers
> Peter




Now I can guarantee about lunch time ! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (1/12/06)

So Batz, where are the pics? Did Pete navigate? If so, where did you end up?



Paleman said:


> You moving over West PP.
> 
> I'm afraid the girls dont play as hard over that way........all married to miners......or is that minors. :huh:



Yep, Paleman. I have to move west. I mean the only social invites you get here are to drink with a pair of old blokes in Brissy - totally pathetic!

Now as for the girls in Perth... They are pretty 'ken (I'm not talking the diet) gorgeous. What would you want to do? Drink with Batz and TidalPete or on the river and beach with 40,000 models?

LOL
Pat


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> So Batz, where are the pics? Did Pete navigate? If so, where did you end up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll be over Perth in Jan. PP,beers at LC I hope...oh bring the models mate :super: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

Pete and I had a great day,spent too much time at Oxford street waiting for someone :angry: 
Tried all their beers then on to the German Club,this place is the tops! Great beers at good prices,Pete and I will be returning for a day here :beer: 
Then into the city to a few other places I have trouble remembering,Pete's navigation skills were by now completely shot and we became lost.I fell over and damaged my knee about this time as well,all this in the city at peak hour.
Anyway we are both home now which suprises both of us I am sure.

When Pete was just a little talkative he told me what 
YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS

BTYAAJYFN? 


is :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## coolum brewer (1/12/06)

turns sheepish look on

really sorry Batz - it's no excuse but bosses' plane broke down in Sydney and they arrived about 3 hours late. No time for lunch. I suppose there's worse places to be stuck than 152 though.

Next time I'll shout a couple of rounds for all AHBers who turn up - now there's a challenge.  

Cheers
Peter

P.S. IARFSISYUA152O-NTTDAOM,IP.


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

It was no problem CB,Pete kept getting the bus times wrong anyway,we must have watched 5-6 go past !

Shout all of AHB's who turn up  Be very very quiet  Where hunting coolum brewers :lol: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (1/12/06)

Agh! Wrote this post an hour ago and it got hit by a bat or a bird or something whilst travelling through the ether. Let's see if I can remember what I wrote....

Oh Batz!

Any post that says, 'I fell over,' immediately cracks me up! As for the rest of your post - ROFL.

I can't believe you'll be in Perth in January. You, me and BigD!!!

I am so looking forward to January.

Spot,
Pat

P.S. The post that evaporated was a lot longer and funnier.


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/06)

I'll second Batz's remarks on what a great day we had. That German Club will do me. :beerbang: 
We had such a good day in fact, that I am willing to revoke the YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
BTYAAJYFN curse that I put on all those earlier in this thread.
I mean, if the curse isn't lifted, Batz & I will be the only ones at the Christmas Case in any sort of good nick & even we couldn't drink all that beer without help. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Any post that says, 'I fell over,' immediately cracks me up! As for the rest of your post - ROFL.




Well what I did Pat was fall up some stairs,of course this was not_ my _ fault or due to the large amounts of German beers that _Pete _ drank :blink: 

Did I mention how pleased Julie was to see me when I arrived back at the motel,or what a model host I turned out to be over the dinner that we went out to have ? 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/06)

Pete, did you try the Apfelkorn at the CD like I told you.


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Pete, did you try the Apfelkorn at the CD like I told you.




Try it !!
He ate two !

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (1/12/06)

Pete, are you OK?

There seemed to be a lot of meaningles bullshit written in your last post.

For example, 

MBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS

This sort of looks like a monkey just pressing keys at random or someone having an epilictic fit.

We still love ya though!


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> I can't believe you'll be in Perth in January. You, me and BigD!!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to January.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to that!
I'll only have a day I think,bit happening and only limited time.
Pat and Batz,lucky BigD has lived in the north for a while  :chug: 

I'll tell SWMBO about this much much later I think :blink: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (1/12/06)

Post #50 has me in tears. Can't wait til Saturday...


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/06)

Batz said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Pete, did you try the Apfelkorn at the CD like I told you.
> ...




It's a drink, what sort of plate did they serve it on?


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Pete, are you OK?
> 
> There seemed to be a lot of meaningles bullshit written in your last post.
> 
> ...



If you are nice at the 'Case' I may tell you of your lucky escape Pistol.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Pete, are you OK?
> 
> 
> 
> This sort of looks like a monkey just pressing keys at random or someone having an epilictic fit.



You did see us at the German Club !!!

Batz


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Screwtop said:
> ...




No wonder everyone was looking at us,Pete told me that how it was done !

Good one Pete now I feel silly :angry: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Screwtop said:
> ...



Screwy,

I think Batz is thinking of the apple turnovers that we consumed at 152 whilst sipping on their latest stout effort (pardon the pun).
Didn't try the Apple Shcnapps at the Kraut Club. Just stuck to their wonderful assortment of beers.

Be on the lookout for any Batz Brewery stickers on the urinal walls of a select few Brizzy venues.

Pistol,
A quick pic of one of us leaving the German Club.






:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (1/12/06)

I love threads like this. Can't wait to hear of my lucky escape Pete.

Can't reply now as am too busy trying to create havoc in the Swap thread.

Batz, please delete any of my posts if necessary.


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/06)

TidalPete said:


> Didn't try the Apple Shcnapps at the Kraut Club.



Klub Deutscher if you don't mind!


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't try the Apple Shcnapps at the Kraut Club.
> ...




Bugger!!!

And that's why they would not serve me at the German club I bet
Cheers Pete you had me going there mate :huh: 

Batz


----------

